# Motor & Engine Compartment Done



## GOFASTGTO (Aug 19, 2008)

I have not post for a long time. I have had to work out lots of bugs but it is coming togeather for those of you that first welcomed me aboard!Ran a full dyno tune on 02/17/09 the belt sliped at 625 RWHP & 1032FT LBS of uncorrect torque.Problem fixed waiting for dyno time.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Sweet!! :cheers


----------



## GOFASTGTO (Aug 19, 2008)

Rukee said:


> Sweet!! :cheers


Thanks for your reply!! Just took me longer to get it togeather.Hope to get dyno time soon.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Cant wait to see those numbers. Congrats.


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

you must be proud of your engine compartment. you are now whoring it out on multiple GTO sites.

looks good though, no reason not to.:cheers

one question though. is that a wrinkle finish on you radiator cover? it either looks bumpy or uneven in the pics


----------



## GOFASTGTO (Aug 19, 2008)

Northeast Rod Run said:


> you must be proud of your engine compartment. you are now whoring it out on multiple GTO sites.
> 
> looks good though, no reason not to.:cheers
> 
> one question though. is that a wrinkle finish on you radiator cover? it either looks bumpy or uneven in the pics


Yes I'm on two sites and even have a video on YOU TUBE of the way it use to look.This is been on going for 14 month and I told people I would be done long ago. Just tring to show people from both sites I would someday get it looking better and more functional at the same time.There are lots of Nice cars on both sites that I think are outstanding. AS for the finish on the cover it did turn out a little bumpy but the texture of the cover is bumpy also.When I painted the cover it looked smooth wet but as it dried I noticed the bumps.


----------



## lightspeed (Feb 21, 2009)

Sweet Nice HP Your Making :agree:agree


----------



## Tri-Power (Jan 10, 2008)

did you have to go to a cog belt setup? A buddy of mine has an '06 with an F1C and he was trying to stay away from the cog, but he also wants to try to get 1k to the wheels.

Really nice car by the way, it looks sweet!


----------



## GOFASTGTO (Aug 19, 2008)

Tri-Power said:


> did you have to go to a cog belt setup? A buddy of mine has an '06 with an F1C and he was trying to stay away from the cog, but he also wants to try to get 1k to the wheels.
> 
> Really nice car by the way, it looks sweet!


I'm just using the the pully system (light sanding on all pullies) with a Goodyear GatorBack belt.Had some belt slippage and called Procharger and they said to add lots of tension.Hope it works waiting for dyno time to see if they are correct.IS he looking for 1k rwhp or ft lbs of torque?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Post that video up!! :cheers


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I was thinking about your car the other day. Thanks for the update, it looks good. Please post up a video.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

would you come clean my engine bay?


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Friggen monster she is...Looks mean and clean!!!...:cheers


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

svede1212 said:


> would you come clean my engine bay?


:agree :lol:


----------

